# USC Film and TV production 18Fall



## cakeislife (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi filmmakers,
I can't find a post for production folks on this forum so I decided to make one.  Please feel free to share your thoughts, concerns, questions, zodiac signs and secret recipes.


----------



## cakeislife (Nov 6, 2017)

Also I made a post about my PS for USC looking for feedback. If you want to have a look here's the link: Feedback for personal statement


----------

